# Meathead Films



## RossiSkier (Feb 23, 2005)

Watched my first MEATHEAD FILMS dvd last night.  It's called _Schooled_.  One of the "Meatheads" is the late Alec Stall, who tragically perished in an avalanche accident near Stowe recently.

Aside from the Meatheads zany antics, catering to younger adolecent crowd, it had some INCREDIBLE Super 8mm footage of backcountry at  Stowe, Sugarbush, Mad River Glen, Jay Peak, Stratton, Sunday River, St. Sauveur and the Chic Choc mountains of Quebec.   It also offers some uncanny insight as to what it means to be an East Coast skier.  From the mouth of babes.  HEAD is a corporate sponsor, so if you're into Head skis you can see all the Meatheads skiing on the latest equipment. 

It's worth fast-forwarding through the kid stuff to see. It's not Warren Miller footage from a helecopter, but it's damn good.  I just ordered Epoch.

http://skiershop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2269


----------



## golfngord (Feb 23, 2005)

CNN did a nice tribute to  Alec Stall yesturday afternoon,interviewed his parents and talked a little about his life. It was a nice tribute to his time here.
I am sure that CNN will replay it several times if you get a chance to se it.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like I need to put my order in for some Meathead flicks. i hear Epoch has skiing from the tallest mountains in the NorthEast. I'm looking forward to the Katahdin segment.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 23, 2005)

My order just went in...thanks for the post rossiSkier


----------



## k-slay (Feb 23, 2005)

This is Kristian Geissler with Meathead Films.  I appreciate everyone's condolences for the late great Alec Stall.  He was a great man and will truly be missed.  Contrary to some rumors Ive been hearing Meathead Films will be producing a new film for 2005, and it will be dedicated to Alec.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

KSlay, you make it and I will buy it.  I was watching "Tree Skiing" from Schooled last night, in slow mo.  Incredible.  I ordered Epoch yesturday.  Keep them coming bro, and God bless.


----------



## k-slay (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks alot Rossi.  I am not the filmer, however, just of of the skiers.  I will relay this to Geoff McDonald and Chris James, the filmer and photographer for sure, and we appreciate your support.


----------



## ftrain (Feb 24, 2005)

Where can we find pics of clips of you skiing?


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> Where can we find pics of clips of you skiing?


Enjoy:

http://www.meatheadfilms.com/webvideos/Meatheadsvideo-kristiceweb.mov


----------



## ftrain (Feb 24, 2005)

How did you find that?  Nice jump awesome!!!

Is it possible to contact Geoff McDonald and Chris James directly to ask a few questions about the video camera they use and what they would recomend?


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> How did you find that?  Nice jump awesome!!!


There's a video clip for each meathead:
http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Meatheads.html



			
				ftrain said:
			
		

> Is it possible to contact Geoff McDonald and Chris James directly to ask a few questions about the video camera they use and what they would recomend?


http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Contact.html


----------



## k-slay (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea man just go to the contact page and send either Geoff or Chris an email...Chris is out of town till the 28th so try Geoff first.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

These guys will soon be thrust into mainstream stardom.  Good article.

Skiing Magazine feature:






A Tribe Called Meat
Say hello to the meatheads, an upstart film company making east coast ski movies—that don't suck. 

http://www.skiingmag.com/skiing/party_scene/article/0,12910,684266,00.html

*Meatheads Film Epoch Features Jackass Style Winter Trips to Northeast Peaks*
http://www.network54.com/Forum/thread?forumid=3897&messageid=1096321641


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 24, 2005)

that last article says the style of the video is 'j***ss' style.  would be cool to have a fairly serious movie featuring some of the better skiing in new england.  i know that park stuff and in your face presentation and the youth orientation is popular these days in video editing, but i'd love to see a video really cut out the extranious noise and show some hard core new england skiing.  i haven't gotten the videos for fear of that 'j****ss' style presentation, not my cup of tea.  can any one verify how "in your face" the presentation is?  looks like epoch might have been a bit more serious in presentation?


----------



## k-slay (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea man, there is some lifestyle footage in Schooled, but for the most part it is a fairly serious movie...Epoch is a documentary and also focuses on the history behind each mountain...


----------



## hiroto (Feb 24, 2005)

k-slay said:
			
		

> Yea man, there is some lifestyle footage in Schooled...



Is it approprite to show to my 3rd grader?  Hope it is not R rated kind of 
lifestyle...


----------



## k-slay (Feb 25, 2005)

na, he'll be fine.  There is no language or nudity, a couple shots of skiers drinking some beer, thats about all.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 25, 2005)

There two other Meathead Films that I found,  _Natural Force,_ was released in 2002; it was followed a year later by _Elevated_.   Skiershop.com has _Natural Force_, but _Elevated_ is sold out.  I guess SASFilms was handling that and they ran out.  Better make more before bootleg copies come out.  Skiershop ran out of _Epoch _and it's backordered two weeks.  

I see these guys thrust into pop icon status very soon.  Prediction:A film company will probally come along and make them an offer for the whole company they can't refuse.  Somewhere in the $2-5M area, and they'll continue to make the movies.

Kristian's new name will be $500k-slay.  No more beat up cars or cheap beer after that.  They'll be skiiing with Metallica.


----------



## ftrain (Feb 25, 2005)

I watched schooled last night.  It was some of the best East Coast skiing!!!  So what other videos are out by Meathead on DVD?
Where was that skiing in Canada
A great buy for even your children to watch!


----------



## hiroto (Feb 25, 2005)

k-slay said:
			
		

> na, he'll be fine.  There is no language or nudity, a couple shots of skiers drinking some beer, thats about all.



Thanks k-slay.  I just ordered one from skiershop.com.  It will be fun to watch
it with my kids.


----------



## k-slay (Feb 25, 2005)

haha, thanks rossi.  I actually wasnt in Schooled or Epoch, because I was out all season with a broken femur.  I began filming with Meathead Films for Elevated, and Im putting together a segment for our new film which will be ready in the fall.


----------



## bcbobcat22 (Feb 25, 2005)

They came to my college in the fall to show "Schooled" and it was sick.  Geoff is the man and played some pong with us.  good times.  I pre-ordered "epoch" in november and I still havent received it.  I heard that the movie was just finished, does anyone know when skier shop will be shipping it?

Condolences to the Meatheads for their loss.  Its a terrible tragedy.


----------



## k-slay (Feb 26, 2005)

yea, Epoch has had some delays.  Geoff is in the process of getting more DVD copies pressed, and skiershop should have them very soon...dont worry the film is worth the wait.


----------



## smootharc (Aug 13, 2005)

*"Epoch" arrived this morning....*

....chowed it down over dinner tonight.  Excellent film...more of a documentary style than their previous hip, hard partying, not exactly for the little ones efforts (they do show some gentle beers enjoyment and say damn a few times, but nothing like what I remember in, say, Schooled).  

Has excellent historical footage and information about each mountain, with interviews from local historians, rangers, guides, and "those who remember when", and is just a really pleasant road trip / journey type of film. There ain't much Eastern backcountry film footage out there - and this adds significantly to that cannon.  

Lots of extras, including cool topographical trail maps that show the ascents/descents. 

Touching tribute at end for Alec Stall, but no footage dedicated to him. He skied in film and was introduced at beginning. I wouldn't have minded a mini highlight segment of him skiing his favorite runs, or something in the extras.  

Mellow guitar focused tunes....just real pleasant and a great armchair backcountry experience.  Another helping, please !

All in all, two enthusiastic tips up !!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2005)

i just noticed they finally released the DVD after months of pre-order.  placed my order for both epoch and schooled (which is of course backordered now that i waited so long to order epoch!).  i am really looking forward to epoch.  the typical ski movie is getting VERY old.  buch of skiing profressionals rubbing it in your face that they ski for a living doing back flips and inverted jumps off park hits or back country features usually skiing down heli assisted peaks and putting down lots of figure 11s to an edgy sound track.

:yawn:

the only thing worse than all that is the whoring of ski areas and products in recent warren miller films.  some segments almost seem like paid advertisments for big western destination resorts.  i have been looking as hard as possible for ski movies that really capture the soul of skiing.  immersion (MSP) has been the best one i have found so far.  sounds like epoch is straight up my alley and the focus on our own backyards only highlights the quality.

hoping to catch born from ice during the fall tour.  hopefully they will annouce the dates soon.


----------



## Treeliner (Aug 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> the only thing worse than all that is the whoring of ski areas and products in recent warren miller films.  some segments almost seem like paid advertisments for big western destination resorts.



completely agreed. The section they did at The Canyons basically could have been a 2 minute commercial on television - it highlighted the resorts name, had some shots of the buildings at the base, and showed some pros talking about how much they looove skiing The Canyons. This, of course, was repeated for some other resorts as well.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 14, 2005)

Epoch just arrived.  I'm going to watch it tonight at work.

I watched "Schooled" last night as a warm up.  It great to see a real ski movie about places I have or Might actually ski.  (Granted, with my advancing age and petite size, I tend to keep my skis a little closer to the snow   )

I'm amazed at the woods shots that they capture.  The lines are so tight, yet the manage to get extended shots in very close quarters.  The big money production films just don't compare.  Like they say, "you can't beat the meat".


----------



## bigbog (Aug 14, 2005)

*........*

_Epoch_ arrived this last week....Really enjoy it.


----------



## smootharc (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Epoch......P.S......*

Due to the remote locales, etc. there is a lot less purely skiing footage than "usual" in a ski film.  Not a negative, but just a FYI observation.


----------



## Treeliner (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Epoch......P.S......*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> Due to the remote locales, etc. there is a lot less purely skiing footage than "usual" in a ski film.  Not a negative, but just a FYI observation.



I totally dig this kind of stuff. When I see some big name ski production, sure the lines they ski are amazing, but I don't feel connected or too interested. I would much rather see the story behind the line as well; planning, the approach, hardships encountered, etc.

Example: 
The way it's usually done: Flash to an amazing couloir shot, skier ripping down it. End of scene, next impressive ski shot.

The more captivating way: Down at the base you see a group of guys talking about the weather and discussing potential lines that they'll take. Everyone's nervous by psyched as well. Finally, the snows stable, the weathers right, and they head to the mountain. They begin the approach, climbing up the couloir, heading towards the top. They radio down from the summit and click in. Now we finally see that amazing couloir shot that I referenced the the "way its usually done" - only now, I'm immersed in the action, I feel the sense of accomplishment and how hard it was to pull it off, etc.

Agree, disagree?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutely.  Alot of the typical filming makes you feel like you're doing laps on a HSQ hucking cliffs and hitting endless sick couloirs one after another.  (Warren Miller makes you watch a commercial for pathfinder on the ride up).

While there is plenty of action in Schooled, you get some of the shots of hiking, travel, (Keg stands) that make it seem more like BC than just another day hitting flying in that damn helocopter, hucking sick cliffs and ripping endless miles of untracked powder.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2005)

Based on the recommendation in this and other ski forums I have just ordered my copy of Epoch and Schooled, which I've also been putting off buying and was pissed when I heard it was now back-ordered..  I can't wait to check them out!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2005)

When I got home from work yesterday my copies of Schooled and Epoch were waiting for me.   I, of course, had to whatch both.  I have to say they were pretty good!  My only real complaint about Schooled was that it was too short.  Epoch was more like a documentary, which is a nice change of pace.  I thought it was awesome that they skied the Thunderbolt on Greylock at the beginning of Epoch! 

Now I'm stoked, where's the snow! :beer:


----------



## djspookman (Aug 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> When I got home from work yesterday my copies of Schooled and Epoch were waiting for me.   I, of course, had to whatch both.  I have to say they were pretty good!  My only real complaint about Schooled was that it was too short.  Epoch was more like a documentary, which is a nice change of pace.  I thought it was awesome that they skied the Thunderbolt on Greylock at the beginning of Epoch!
> 
> Now I'm stoked, where's the snow! :beer:



nice!

I can't wait to get epoch in the mail.. I've been waiting on backorder for waaay too long!  Schooled was great, and i'm sure epoch will be better.. can't wait for the white stuff to fly!

dave


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Just Order Schooled and Epoch....

I guess when we head North, I'll let the wife drive and I'll sit in the back and watch them...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 23, 2005)

i have watched both as well.  want to watch both a second time before giving each a proper write up.  both were excellent and bvibert is absolutely right that schooled is too damn short!  the mansfield and chic choc scenes were extraordinary.  chic choc are now on my must ski list, though probably not next season as it looks like the trip requires base camping and i am not setup for winter multiday trips yet.

epoch is definitely more documentary than skiing.  since the group needed do to all peaks during the same season and had to work out timing and what not, they really only got one shot at each peak so footage was limited to a single trip.  whereas the major ski labels can heli up and down a peak a hundred times until they get all the shots they need, these guys really only got one whack at three out of five peaks.  there is a ton of footage on the bonus segments left off the film though which makes up for it.

definitely better than any warren miller film in my book.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 23, 2005)

I rate them both "Four Pork Chops"


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2005)

I just got my copy of Epoch yesterday (ordered it in February) and watched it last night. Great stuff, quite a change in format. I liked the documentary style. I use to complaint to you ever it is that owns Warren Miller these days. (Time Warner I think.) that they really should do some more filming in the east. Now who needs them. By the way I never got a response from them. I enjoyed this one so much I’m thinking about foregoing the WM movie this year and instead going to see Born From Ice, this years Meathead offering.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

I sent Chris an email asking him to stop by here and let us know when the tour dates are for the new flick.

Hope the can make it to Jersey or at least NYC


----------



## Brettski (Aug 29, 2005)

Just finished watching Epoch.

Great flick

Soundtrack is great,  The historical stuff is great.

Now I know why it's called the Jack rabbit trail in the 'dacks.

I gotta say it's a must have.  And if you can watch it with a home theatre system, more the vtter.

The Tucks stuff was awesome.

Great stuff


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2005)

I watched it again last night.  I started with the bonus extra footage, which I didn't watch last time.  There was some good crap in there too, including a mini documentary of one of the guys trip to summit Everest.  There was some good footage and commentary that didn't make it into the movie too.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 29, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> I sent Chris an email asking him to stop by here and let us know when the tour dates are for the new flick.
> 
> Hope the can make it to Jersey or at least NYC


hey, hey Brettski...Where is it going 2 B playing in N.J. and dates?
tanks, yo


----------



## Brettski (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't heard anything from them.

I posted this thread as a link in the note.

Hopefully, they'll let us flatlanders know.

Hey, on e of the guys is from Jersey btw


----------



## Brettski (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, Chris just emailed.  He say' stheay are very busy, but will visit this thread when things slow down



> Hi Brett,
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me a heads up about the thread.  It's really sweet to know there's a great vibe about Epoch and that people are anxious for our newest release.  I would love to contribute to the forum once we have more movie tour dates finalized, and talk about the movie a bit, but I will wait on that for now.  If people are interested in on the details of our newest project, "Born From Ice," they can check out a write up and photos here:
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Brett, looks like another good movie from the Meatheads!


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard of a showing of the latest flick Born from Ice?

I should get a percentage.

And now to pose a question.

If you had to hike for 3 or 4 hours (ok sometime all day) for a single run...would you do it?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2005)

I got an email from Meatheads last night and they said they would send a notice when the schedule was set.
I did a short (2hr) hike for a single run and I would do it again, but I would not do it exclusively. Bring on the high speed whatevers.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

Never been to Tucks, but how many runs do you get in a single day?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 31, 2005)

Depends on what you consider a "Run".

Back in the day (1987), I got 6 runs, one down the East snowfields and center headwall/Chute, three over the lip, and two in Left gully.  I had camped at Hermit lake the night before and skied out the Sure-burn with a full pack.

Is that six runs? 7 runs? or one run?

More recently (June 1997) I hiked from the road, skied 4 runs top to bottom in Left Gully and hiked back down. (I was in a little better shape then:  I was out of work, skied Tuckerman 16 days that season, and ran in all the New England Mountain series road races.)


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, so here's the dilemma

I got stickers with my Purchase of Epoch and schooled.


The Meathead films stikcer(2) are both on the Coffin already.

BUT!  I got 2 shiny silver sticker (that even made my wife crack up)

in bigger letters: I LOVE HEAD and in tiny letters Boots, or skis depending on the sticker.

Now I don't have head skis or boots.

BUT!

Do they go on the rack?

I got 3 young kids, and I'm thinking no.  Or I'm thinking on the top of the rack.

I'm still thinking no.

Anyone own Head skis or boots?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> OK, so here's the dilemma
> 
> I got stickers with my Purchase of Epoch and schooled.
> 
> ...



:lol: I'm trying to figure out what to do with my "I LOVE HEAD" stickers too... :lol:  My wife said I'm not allowed to put them on my truck (I never put stickers on my cars anyway), I'm thinking I might have to just to spite her!


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

I gotta figure out what to do with them....

What happend to the AZ clothes and sheet?

I can't find the link


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> What happend to the AZ clothes and sheet?
> 
> I can't find the link



This link?

http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2005)

> If you had to hike for 3 or 4 hours (ok sometime all day) for a single run...would you do it?


done it.  one of my best days last year was a 3+ hour hike for two runs.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2005)

yea, those stickers rule but i can't figure out where they are applicable.  especially since i am not a big fan of that copies skis and have never tried their boots.  i could always black out the skis and boots part of the sticker :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder if we'll see any of those Head stickers appear on lift towers this year?


----------



## Brettski (Sep 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I wonder if we'll see any of those Head stickers appear on lift towers this year?



There's a thought

I just watched schooled this weekend....great stuff and too damn short


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should say that I hope not, I get irritated when people deface the lift towers...


----------



## Brettski (Sep 7, 2005)

OK....never did it before...why do you get upset with that?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't like it when people deface property in general.  In the case of the lift towers the ski area has to pay someone to paint those towers more often to keep their area from looking like a crap hole.  I put the people that whack the towers with their poles in the same catagory.

Don't even get me started on the people that throw their garbage from the lift chair.... :angry:


----------



## Brettski (Sep 7, 2005)

They probably paint the towers every year anyway...the garbage thing does annoy me though...like the pigs in the lodge...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

Some places may have to paint the towers every year, but I doubt they would if they weren't getting defaced.  I know that alot of the smaller areas do not.  It can be a pretty big deal to get them painted if you think about it, thats maintenance time that could be better spent making sure the lifts are safe or doing improvements...


----------



## Brettski (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, so no decorating the towers

Anyone catch a glimpse of the meathead film schedule yet?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Anyone catch a glimpse of the meathead film schedule yet?



No, we're waiting for you to tell us!


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2005)

Meatheads updated their page on the 16th...

Born From Ice tour info here: http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Video_bfitour.html

Epoch tour info here: http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Video_epochtour.html

Also announced, Born From Ice will be available on DVD starting October 8.

I just ordered Epoch and Schooled on Friday.  Can't wait to see all three of them!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Meatheads updated their page on the 16th...
> 
> Born From Ice tour info here: http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Video_bfitour.html
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the update.  There are more showings than I thought there would be.

I don't think you'll be dissapointed with either Schooled or Epoch.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 19, 2005)

Schooled is a little short....

Where the hell is Buster's Garage?


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2005)

Received and watched Schooled and Epoch last night.


And they were great but I hated how much it made me want to ski... the only downside I could find to them.

Schooled was a bit short.  Great footage though.  The narration outtakes were priceless.

I really enjoyed Epoch.  My grandfather was big into the history of New England and that stuff has always interested me a great deal.

I'm going to have to watch American Flyers and Breaking Away tonight (road biking movies) to keep me motivated on the bike so the time will pass quicker to ski season.  Blargh.


----------



## smootharc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Hey.....*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to watch American Flyers and Breaking Away tonight (road biking movies) to keep me motivated on the bike so the time will pass quicker to ski season.  Blargh.



Don't forget to cannonball those movies with Caddyshack....

 :beer:


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2005)

I smell varmit poon tang...  8)


----------



## smootharc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Um....I think it's time for you to...*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I smell varmit poon tang...  8)



...put down the hose and skulk off into the bushes...

 :lol:


----------



## Brettski (Sep 23, 2005)

Trailboss, have we not been discussing this for weeks?

Jersey gets dised....*again*


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, to continue TB's locked thread...


I'll be viewing the movie at Uconn, simply because I'm saving my pennies to spend them all on gas this winter.  Priorities, you know.



I'm sure I'll catch the new WM film too, probably either Hartford or Providence.

Any CT/Southern MA members up for either of those?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2005)

I was thinking of heading to Storrs, but its a bit of a drive.  Not sure if I want to spend the money on gas...


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

Has anyone else seen Epoch?  What are the thoughts on the movie? Thought it was a great video.  More of a Ken Burns documentary than a Warren Miller film.  Think the Geoff McDonald has matured into a very good film maker.  The science and the history in the movie was top notch.  Everybody from the Northeast should see it.


----------



## Marc (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought Epoch was great as well, however, I don't know if I'd call him "matured" as a film maker.  He is what, 23? 24?  Like my age?  Epoch was produced in the same winter as Schooled, after all.

I think he just has more than the Schooled side shows, and I think all of us true blue New Englanders can appreciate this.

I know I learned a great deal watching Epoch.  I can't wait for Born From Ice.  Looks like Schooled, only longer...


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Geoff has matured in the sense that they're not acting like kids at a high school party in the video's.  They took out a lot of the kid stuff, which I didn't have much use for, and now play to a more broad spectrum of viewers.  I have an earlier video of the Meatheads and they're doing new school tricks on railings and riding skateboards.  I hated it and thought it was a waste of money.  So in that sense I think he has matured a lot, or is giving the impression of that in his new videos, which is all that really matters.  I enjoyed most of Schooled and really enjoyed Epoch.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2005)

I have over a dozen Warren Miller films, and except for some of the earlier ones, I think the Epoch has them beat. If whoever is running WM now would do something in the East it might make them more enjoyable.
I have Schooled, Epoch and will be ordering Born From Ice as soon as it's available.


----------



## ATskier (Oct 4, 2005)

*Equipment.*

You mention that they ski on Head skiis.  Can you elaborate futher as to the equipment they use?  Was Alec Stahl using AT gear?  Head took over Caber boots, I believe and they are an excellent boot maker.  Their top of the line has a width adjustment with three settings, I believe.   Kodak still makes super 8 film which is prabably why they have been using it.  Any bets that Kodak has been supplying them at no cost for the publicity?  Super 8 film I find rather tricky to use.  I have a camera, but I can only shoot indoors.  Camcorders look very attractive to me these days.


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Equipment.*



			
				ATskier said:
			
		

> Was Alec Stahl using AT gear?



Alec Stahl (RIP) was using Stockli.  I believe they may have been Stormriders.  They are hand-made Swiss skis.  Think he got them from his sponsor www.skiershop which has all the Stockli models, and is the exclusive distributor of the current Meathead videos.

Also think Head has stepped up their sponsorship of Meathead Films because their's a lot more of them skiing on Heads than there was in Schooled, but I'm not sure which models. I'll see if I can ID the models after another viewing of the video.


----------



## ATskier (Oct 4, 2005)

*Gear.*

What kind of boot and bindings was he using?  How about the other's in the crew?


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Gear.*



			
				ATskier said:
			
		

> What kind of boot and bindings was he using?  How about the other's in the crew?



I will watch the video again and try to jot down that info.  Stay tuned!


----------



## ATskier (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hopefully, I will be able to read your reply.*

Whatever, here's an interesting news item for today.  
GRENOBLE (AP) - Plus de 50.000 personnes selon les organisateurs, entre 13 et 15.000, selon la police, ont défilé mardi matin dans le centre-ville de Grenoble dans le cadre de la journée nationale de mobilisation interprofessionnelle contre la politique du gouvernement.

Le cortège, initialement prévu entre la gare et la préfecture, a modifié son parcours, effectuant des zig-zag en centre-ville afin de permettre à tous les manifestants de défiler, a-t-on pu constater sur place.

Sur la banderole en tête de manifestation, on pouvait notamment lire: "Ensemble, gagnons le plein emploi, Augmentation des salaires pour tous". Au premier rang du cortège, les salariés de Hewlett-Packard étaient nombreux, portant notamment une banderole avec un slogan ironique: "HP recherche informaticien parlant chinois indien ou roumain". Le groupe informatique pourrait licencier jusqu'à 1.240 emplois en France, dont 500 à 600 à Grenoble.

Deux autres manifestations étaient prévues ce mardi dans l'Isère: à La-Tour-du-Pin et à Vienne. Dans cette dernière ville, les 160 employés du laboratoire Kodak, licenciés par le groupe américain à la suite de la baisse d'activité dans le secteur de la photo argentique, devaient ouvrir le cortège.<<

I find it interesting that Kodak has a lab in Vienne.  I spent three days in Vienne once.  They have some excellent Roman ruins there, a temple to some god sits right in town.  I listened in the square there for twenty minutes to some gorgeous blonde tell me the time in French.    :roll:


----------



## Brettski (Oct 4, 2005)

I was hoping someone from meathead would have posted bu now.  I offered them an invite a while back to this thread.  I was also hoping that the film would have more showings in the NYC area.

Huh



> GRENOBLE (AP) - More than 50.000 people according to organizers', between 13 and 15.000, according to the police force, ravelled Tuesday morning in the downtown area of Grenoble within the framework of the national day of interprofessional mobilization against the policy of the government.  The procession, initially envisaged between the station and the prefecture, modified its course, carrying out zigzag in downtown area in order to make it possible to all the demonstrators to ravel, one could note on the spot.  On the streamer at the head of demonstration, one could in particular read:  "Together, let us gain the full employment, Wage increase for all".  In the forefront of the procession, the employees of Hewlett-Packard were numerous, in particular carrying a streamer with an ironic slogan:  "HP seeks data processing specialist speaking Chinese Indian or Rumanian".  The data-processing group could lay off up to 1.240 employment in France, including 500 to 600 in Grenoble.  Two other demonstrations were envisaged this Tuesday in Isère:  with The-Turn-of-Pine and Vienna.  In this last city, the 160 employees of the laboratory Kodak, laid off by the American group following the fall of activity in the sector of the silver photograph, were to open the cortège.<<


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

Meathead Kristian Geissler, K-Slay, has posted here in the past, but not since February.  He was in Epoch.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Hopefully, I will be able to read your reply.*



			
				ATskier said:
			
		

> Whatever, here's an interesting news item for today.
> GRENOBLE (AP) - Plus de 50.000 personnes selon les organisateurs, entre 13 et 15.000, selon la police, ont défilé mardi matin dans le centre-ville de Grenoble dans le cadre de la journée nationale de mobilisation interprofessionnelle contre la politique du gouvernement.
> 
> Le cortège, initialement prévu entre la gare et la préfecture, a modifié son parcours, effectuant des zig-zag en centre-ville afin de permettre à tous les manifestants de défiler, a-t-on pu constater sur place.
> ...



I fail to see what this has to do with skiing or Meathead films.  Please stay on topic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2005)

The show is this coming Monday at Dartmouth.  8pm.  I'm going...if anyone wants to join me, PM me.  FREE  and open to the public according to Dartmouth Website.


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on 'Boss, it's worth the $20 to buy your own copy!

www.skiershop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2269&vsCsid=3d1598d878e1d9cf23b702a54de672eb


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Come on 'Boss, it's worth the $20 to buy your own copy!
> 
> www.skiershop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2269&vsCsid=3d1598d878e1d9cf23b702a54de672eb



Pay me the $20 and I will do it.  :wink:

Read my profile...poor student now...no money laying around.  :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2005)

> You mention that they ski on Head skiis. Can you elaborate futher as to the equipment they use?


i don't know for certain, but given the amount of times i saw either the head logo or head gear in the meathead films, i'd say they are either getting free gear or a pretty sweet discount.  just a guess though, more power to them though if they found a way to fuel their gear fix.



> What kind of boot and bindings was he using? How about the other's in the crew?


most were not on AT binders, that is for sure.  a few freerides/ti.3s i think, but most of the backcountry was done with trekkers from what i saw.  if they were getting skis and bindings provided by head, that would make sense as trekkers are pretty cheap compared to freerides (up $100 over last year's prices to boot!  ).  no idea on the boots.

i still appreciate the free stickers with the DVDs :lol:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 6, 2005)

So who's going to the "Born From Ice" movie premier in Burlington Tomorrow night?  (Friday)   Its at UVM's Campus Center Theater at 7pm, and its only 3 bucks!  My wife and I will be there with some friends.

dave


----------



## Brettski (Oct 6, 2005)

I still need to know what I'm gonna down with the I LIKE HEAD boots stickers


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2005)

I was thinking of putting mine up on my cubical wall... but me thinks I might get fired... which may not be a bad thing...


----------



## djspookman (Oct 6, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I was thinking of putting mine up on my cubical wall... but me thinks I might get fired... which may not be a bad thing...



That's not a bad idea, I really wouldn't mind leaving the job I have now, problem is, my boss would probably think it was funny and ask that I remove it only when the "important" clients come in!

dave


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My boss wouldn't even notice, the problem would be when some old prude sees it...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> So who's going to the "Born From Ice" movie premier in Burlington Tomorrow night?  (Friday)   Its at UVM's Campus Center Theater at 7pm, and its only 3 bucks!  My wife and I will be there with some friends.
> 
> dave


possible chance i could be going to the premier.  there are closer options, especially considering driving home 2 hours late at night, but sounds like it'll be one helluva party.
 :beer:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 6, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> djspookman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be worth it!  Rt 2 (or 15) isn't too bad late at night!  just watch out for the moose and deer!  Besides, there's not too much to do in St J Friday nights.. (unless you like going to the Packing House!)

dave


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> It will be worth it!  Rt 2 (or 15) isn't too bad late at night!  just watch out for the moose and deer!  Besides, there's not too much to do in St J Friday nights.. (unless you like going to the Packing House!)
> 
> dave


yea, route 2 isn't bad at all, it's a nice drive.  just warry if a two hour drive home late at night is worth it.  yea, always watching out for those moose and deer.  i drive a lot slower at night unless on a interstate with a good line of site.

definitely nothing to do in StJ or any where else over here for that matter!  star theatre and catamount for movies, a few townie bars, and some new place called "underground nightclub" :blink: went in there once, no thanks.  actually, the packing house in lyndonville isn't half bad!  pool at a buck a game and three dollar drafts (all microbrews, most VT based including the awesome long trial double bag!) is pretty damn good in my opinion.  i was halfway considering pitching them a demo CD but i am not sure if my style will fly up here 

more concerned that if i end up in burlington i'll want to have some fun.  a two hour drive after a few :beer: isn't such a hot idea.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 7, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> djspookman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, driving 2 hours after having a few is not a good idea esp. on rt 2 at night!   I'll admit I had a blast last time I was at the 'packer, but the crowd was a little woodchuckish, even for me.  (but that was almost 5 years ago now!)  

Do they still have the mechanical bull? gotta love that!  

oh, and for meatheads content, see attached pic/article in the Burlington free press today!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/djspookman/BFP Articles/BFP-10-6-05-MEATHEADS1.jpg
and
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/djspookman/BFP Articles/BFP-10-6-05-MEATHEADS2.jpg

dave


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2005)

decided to see the premier last night which probably wasn't the hotest decision as the drive each way was rife with blood boiling issues.  left home during the friday afternoon commute time and extra cars on the road with the tourism traffic coming in.  got stuck on route 2 for a half hour behind someone doing 5mph under the limit before i could finally pass.  20 backup on i89 due to a single lane collapse.  then it started raining to beat the band which meant it was very hard to see which caused me to get rather lost on the UVM campus.  i thought i was going to be late, but the movie started way late, so i got to sit around for a while after rushing over.  then the ride back, it was pouring, wet roads, and the headlights from other cars just played havoc on my eyes.  seriously was a worse drive than some days i've driven in the snow.

any ways, driving issues aside, i got to see the premier which was friggin' schweet!  the quantity of great ski action has definitely been stepped up from schooled.  though i think the movie still only clocked in around one hour.  i'd really like to see these guys get 80-90 minutes of footage into the actual movie, though i hear the DVD has a few hours worth of bonus footage.  quite a few humerous moments and a couple "holy crap did he just huck that?!" scenes that were cool.  as always with the meatheads, unlike warren miller fans i never got bored of the movie for a second and kept wanting more.  after seeing this, i don't even think i could bring myself to see warren miller.  i'd rather stay home and watch the DVD again, it's not even like WM is offering good free ticket offers this year.  screw em'.

meatheads definitely kick butt and with the building fan base and publicity, i think they are really set to take off in the next few years.  they packed the theatre the premier was held in, folks were sitting on the stairs...  standing room only pretty much.  definitely check out the born from ice tour, and epoch if you haven't seen that one yet.  they are selling the born from ice DVD at the movie for only $15 which is cheaper than whenever skiershop.com will start selling it at $20.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome to hear!  I'm going to be at the Dartmouth showing on Monday.  I-91 would have been an easier drive than to Burlington :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 8, 2005)

I finally just got to watch Schooled and Epoch. I agree with everybody they are a must. I love all the bonus footage.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Awesome to hear!  I'm going to be at the Dartmouth showing on Monday.  I-91 would have been an easier drive than to Burlington :wink:


yea, but i figured it would be cooler to see the premier.  besides, i had not been to burlington and wanted to what the city looked like.  also, i had nothing to do friday night and was itching to get out and was a better night to do something than monday night.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Darn, wish I lived closer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2005)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> Darn, wish I lived closer.



They're coming to Portland, but that's quite a hike from you.  Maybe Sugarloaf, the River?


----------



## RossiSkier (Oct 9, 2005)

From: geoff@meatheadfilms.com 

Fellow Meatheads,

Hope you all had a chance to make it out to our "Born From Ice" premiere on Friday.  It was a packed theater!  Thanks to all those who came, we'll be posting pictures on the web soon.  Don't worry if you lived too far away, we'll be traveling all over the East on our 50 stop movie tour throughout the fall.  Join us at an event near you.  Check the website for details:

http://www.meatheadfilms.com/Video_tourdates.html

Our first premiere of "Epoch" is tonight in Burlington.  Come join us for a movie showing and reception afterwards with live music from local acoustic musician Bow Thayer!  Free food and beverages as well...  Here are the details:

Burlington, Vermont 
Sunday October 9, 2005 - EPOCH
Climbing, skiing, and discovering the history behind the highest peaks in five Northeastern states
Don't miss the first-ever showing of a unique documentary two years in the making!

Campus Center Theater at the University of Vermont
    Doors open at 6:30pm, movie begins at 7:00
    $8 admission at the door, $1 raffle tickets
    Delicious Food and Beverage Reception in Martin Luther King Lounge after the premiere.

    Tons of prizes to be raffled and given away from companies like Head, Skiershop, Karhu skis, Detroit Coffee, Stowe Resort, Backcountry Magazine, Backcountry Access, and Acadia Mountain Guides.

    Things like skis, hats, backpacks, magazine subscriptions, T Shirts, and hoodies.

    Enter to win a Grand Prize Sweepstakes of a $500.00 shopping spree at Eastern Mountain Sports.

    Live Music by local VT acoustic musician, Bow Thayer at the reception after the show.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 10, 2005)

Just came back from "Born From Ice" that played at Dartmouth...sick movie!  :beer:  Two thumbs up!  Scored a water bottle and some stickers.  The movie was way better than Warren Miller...better lines, good mix of skiing and trick-freestyle stuff.  Loved that they skied places that I VISIT including Loon, Jay, K-Mart, 'Bush, etc.  Would love them to hit Burke!  Sick lines.  The Newfoundland scenes were incredible  

GREAT show!


----------



## altarip55 (Oct 10, 2005)

*yo*

The Burlington show was killer.  I flew all the way up from Orlando to be there at the first show.  It was worth it for sure.  Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting our east coast movement.  We couldn't have done it without you.  

I'm coming up for the Montreal show, so if you're there we'll party down together.  

Thanks Again,
tony


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: yo*



			
				altarip55 said:
			
		

> The Burlington show was killer.  I flew all the way up from Orlando to be there at the first show.  It was worth it for sure.  Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting our east coast movement.  We couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> I'm coming up for the Montreal show, so if you're there we'll party down together.
> 
> ...



Welcome to AlpineZone!  Stay tuned to us as well!  :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: yo*



			
				altarip55 said:
			
		

> The Burlington show was killer.  I flew all the way up from Orlando to be there at the first show.  It was worth it for sure.  Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting our east coast movement.  We couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> I'm coming up for the Montreal show, so if you're there we'll party down together.
> 
> ...


You guys keep making movies and we will keep buying them..Thanks for putting the east on film!!


----------



## altarip55 (Oct 10, 2005)

I ski it, Geoff films it, you watch it.  Sounds like a winning combination all the way around.  I can't thank Geoff and Roster enough for being the driving force.  They work so hard to get this stuff out for people to see.  If you have met or ever do get the chance to meet them, you can see the dedication to the sport in their eyes.  

Thanks for the welcome and look forward to participating in future discussions.

tony


----------



## Marc (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't wait to see BFI at Uconn.

You certainly have a big and passionate enough base here to support what you do.

Amazing no one has tapped this largely untouched base before.  You guys keep makin em, I'll keep watchin em.


BTW, I think everyone here agrees the little extras like the "I LOVE HEAD skis" stickers were a great idea!

 :beer:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 11, 2005)

Born From Ice was great!  I'm finally relpying from when I saw it in Burlington Friday night.  I love the Newfoundland segment!  I gotta get up there someday.  I liked the opening when the "Martyrs on Tap" started out the movie by smashing the guitar.  Nice choice guys!  Anyone make it to the after movie party at Metronome?  Oh, and the segment on the sandpit tow-in hit leaves me jonesing to build a kicker in my backyard again this winter!!

dave


----------



## altarip55 (Oct 13, 2005)

You should for sure get up to Newfoundland.  The people are so nice and the skiing is great.  

Metronome was a good time.  Good music and good beer.  Nothing better.  

Thanks again for coming out.  I had a great time and it was good to be in VT for the night.  See you in Montreal.

tony


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you guys going to start making another one this season?


----------



## ski_adk (Oct 14, 2005)

I just watched Epoch and wow...what a great job Meatheads did on this project!  The research was great and the limited ski footage was just what I needed to put my jones into full gear for this coming season.


----------



## altarip55 (Oct 14, 2005)

We'll start filming when the snow starts flying.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 15, 2005)

Great stuff.  So much better than everything else being passed off as ski films these days.

Love to have you gus come down to Magic.  Tell Geoff we even have a patroller with a mullet!


----------

